
Understanding Your Innovation Problem - worldvoyageur
http://timkastelle.org/blog/2018/04/is-your-innovation-problem-really-a-strategy-problem/
======
sharemywin
If executives aren't responsible for "strategy and innovation" how do they
justify huge executive salaries?

